# Full featured 10180 size flashlight final version completed.



## George7806 (Dec 12, 2017)

What you see here, is the final version of the previously introduced 10180 size fully featured (programmable and reflectored) It's been a design I've made a few prototypes of and single pieces on my manual lathe in the past, including a Timscus version and a bi-exotic version. You can see the original prototype thread HERE. The small batch I've made has a few minor changes mostly in the tail. I've added a design feature, so it can be key-chain carried, also it can tailstand, even if not to stable in this position. I have met many challenges along the way, and solutions needed to be found in a moments notice. After the Nucleus flashlight, I assumed, the larger I go the easier will things get...maybe the next size The biggest challenge was cutting the small features and keeping tight tolerances without braking very small tools (I'm a perfectionist all lights are within 0.001" tolerance) . This did not become a big issue, until getting to the exotic and custom materials, like Mokuti, Damasteel. Using 0.020 grooving tools, cutting threads on multi hardness materials introduces vibration, which translates to breaking tools. Some materials became such a pain to work with, that I've decided these few pieces will be the only ones made of this design out of this material (Blue Tongue and Dense Twist Damasteel.Once the challenges were overtaken, I've had a few more waiting for me at the time of the assembly. Most of these were unexpected, as the components have been slightly changed since working on the prototype, which I haven't found out until just a few days ago. I'm very excited to show you what becomes the next flashlight in my lineup. It's predecessor the Nucleus was made purely for the enthusiasts of miniatures with a very simple design, this will cater to a wider audience due to programmability and rechargeable battery. Few more things worth mentioning is that I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) this is the first light made of Blue Tongue and Dense Twist Damasteel. The features of these materials are very small so I imagine it would mostly appeal to pure enthusiasts of small flashlights. Most of the work what you see here (with some very small exception) are done by me including CAD design, writing CNC program, operating CNC, assembly. Feel free to share your opinion about this light, also I'm happy to answer any questions you might have.


Here are the full specifications of the flashlight: 

Name: *Omicron *  
Available versions: Titanium (Incl. bead blasted), Damasteel (Blue Tungue and Dense Twist), Moku-Ti, Mokume Gane, Copper
Size : 1.87" x 0.5" (48mm x 12.5mm)
Weight : 15 gramms (Titanium with battery)
Optics : 10 mm dual coated Sapphire Glass window, coating specifically adjusted to Nichia 419C 4000K LED 
LED : Nichia 219C 4000K
Lumens : Programmable GuppyDrv 24 Mode Groups 0,5-200 Lumens
Water Resistance: Water resistant (It is fully oringed, withstanding submersion up to 15 feet, but for warranty purposes it will be sold as weather resistant.)
Location of manufacture: USA (San Diego, California)
Machined used for making these lights: Haas SL-10, Haas VF3 SS

*Release Date: 12/14/2017 (This Thursday) 5-6PM PST (California)
*
You can see these pictures in higher resolution on my Flickr page HERE:



Ti and Blasted Ti version








Moku-Ti Version:








Blue Tongue Damasteel Version








Dense Twist Version:









Mokume Gane Version (Etched)








Group Shots:


----------



## the0dore3524 (Dec 12, 2017)

Beautifully executed George. Can you give us an idea of what pricing will start at?


----------



## JoeRodge (Dec 12, 2017)

These look like something from a movie set. How beautiful.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 12, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous George!


----------



## egginator1 (Dec 12, 2017)

Spectacular George!!


----------



## xdayv (Dec 12, 2017)

If looks could kill... congrats!


----------



## George7806 (Dec 12, 2017)

the0dore3524 said:


> Beautifully executed George. Can you give us an idea of what pricing will start at?



Hi Theodore, although I can't announce exact pricing until the start of the sales, I can tell you, that the copper version will go for a little more, than the Nucleus Galaxy Edition....this should help a bit. Additional cost will be based on options like trits finishes etc. I hope it helps


----------



## Zandar (Dec 12, 2017)

Fantastic, I'll take 2 sets of 6 please, half for me and half for the museum!


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 12, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 12, 2017)

Good Golly! Those are some gorgeous little lights. Nice work!


----------



## the0dore3524 (Dec 12, 2017)

George7806 said:


> Hi Theodore, although I can't announce exact pricing until the start of the sales, I can tell you, that the copper version will go for a little more, than the Nucleus Galaxy Edition....this should help a bit. Additional cost will be based on options like trits finishes etc. I hope it helps



Thank you, sir!


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

Zandar said:


> Fantastic, I'll take 2 sets of 6 please, half for me and half for the museum!



The only issue with that is that one of the versions I've only made 2 pcs. what would be left for the other enthusiasts?;-)


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> Awesome!



Thank you



noboneshotdog said:


> Good Golly! Those are some gorgeous little lights. Nice work!



Thanks!


----------



## ma tumba (Dec 13, 2017)

George, I think I wrote that before, but again, your lights are the only ones I would consider buying based as much on their look as their utility. So what I would really like to see one day is a sterling silver version of this light and/or a Nucleus. To match for example my sterling lighter.


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

As always, your kind words are much appreciated I can't tell you, if I'll make a light out of sterling silver yet...I've never worked with silver, but if I do, I'll make sure to let you know!



ma tumba said:


> George, I think I wrote that before, but again, your lights are the only ones I would consider buying based as much on their look as their utility. So what I would really like to see one day is a sterling silver version of this light and/or a Nucleus. To match for example my sterling lighter.


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

Size comparison (Left to right) Tool Ti, Omicron, DQG Hobi, Nucleus, Tinylightwithnoname

View attachment 6694


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

JoeRodge said:


> These look like something from a movie set. How beautiful.



Thank you Joe, would that be a Star Wars movie?


----------



## ma tumba (Dec 13, 2017)

George7806 said:


> Size comparison (Left to right) Tool Ti, Omicron, DQG Hobi, Nucleus, Tinylightwithnoname
> 
> View attachment 6694


can't see the picture


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

easilyled said:


> Absolutely gorgeous George!



Thank you Easilyled!


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

egginator1 said:


> Spectacular George!!



Thanks Mike, glad to see you here


----------



## George7806 (Dec 13, 2017)

xdayv said:


> If looks could kill... congrats!



Thanks Xadv! How is that little light working out for you?


----------



## xdayv (Dec 13, 2017)

George7806 said:


> Thanks Xadv! How is that little light working out for you?


Unobtrusively useful! (needs a bigger cousin LOL).


----------



## George7806 (Dec 14, 2017)

xdayv said:


> Unobtrusively useful! (needs a bigger cousin LOL).



I'm glad to hear you've putting it to work Cousin is coming shortly!


----------



## George7806 (Dec 14, 2017)

This bi-exotic version was one of the manually made pieces of these upcoming lights. Only 2 of them were made due to the very time consuming work. Sales for the small batch of various metals will be open between 5-6pm this afternoon.


----------



## magellan (Dec 16, 2017)

I’ll take the blue tongue dam model if it’s still available.


----------



## George7806 (Dec 16, 2017)

magellan said:


> I’ll take the blue tongue dam model if it’s still available.



Sorry Steve, that Damasteel ones are all gone...they sold out in 5 mins.


----------



## hazna (Dec 17, 2017)

...Have I missed something?

There's no link on this thread on where and how to buy one? Definitely interested in on, just wondering on price and metals available.


----------



## xdayv (Dec 17, 2017)

hazna said:


> ...Have I missed something?
> 
> There's no link on this thread on where and how to buy one? Definitely interested in on, just wondering on price and metals available.


It's here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/442104


----------



## egginator1 (Dec 17, 2017)

George7806 said:


> This bi-exotic version was one of the manually made pieces of these upcoming lights. Only 2 of them were made due to the very time consuming work. Sales for the small batch of various metals will be open between 5-6pm this afternoon.



George, is this one available?


----------



## hazna (Dec 17, 2017)

xdayv said:


> It's here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/442104



thanks! It's a fair bit, especially when I factor in exchange rate... very tempting


----------



## xdayv (Apr 23, 2018)

Everytime I review the sales thread of the Omicron, never ceases to amaze me. Well done as usual. Now the question is what's coming up next? :candle:


----------



## George7806 (Apr 30, 2018)

xdayv said:


> Everytime I review the sales thread of the Omicron, never ceases to amaze me. Well done as usual. Now the question is what's coming up next? :candle:



Hi Dave, sorry, I haven't seen your post until now. Thank you for those mighty words, I'm glad, you like whate I make I have some very cool things to come, I have some 10440 prototypes completed, but the final design has yet to be completed, due to me moving to a new home. I do have some concept/one of a kind, and there is one I think will put me in the books;-) I'm can't to show off my new design, and see what you all think about it!


----------



## George7806 (Jul 11, 2018)

Just a little heads-up. The new 10440 prototype is completed, and will be introduced tomorrow morning. If you've been looking for this size, keep your eyes out for it in this sub-forum.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow can’t wait to see what it looks like!


----------



## MikeSalt (Jul 11, 2018)

George7806 said:


> Just a little heads-up. The new 10440 prototype is completed, and will be introduced tomorrow morning. If you've been looking for this size, keep your eyes out for it in this sub-forum.



Eyes peeled. No doubt this will be something truly unique given how long you've been fettling it.


----------



## Zandar (Jul 11, 2018)

Excellent, hopefully I won't miss it while at work!


----------



## karlthev (Jul 11, 2018)

Well...STILL waiting for the (eventual) arrival of my 10180 but, sure interested in this upcoming model!



Karl


----------

